# Never identified



## timber ghost (Jul 17, 2013)

I was given a piece of wood from my neighbor who orders lots of parts from other countries. I'm not sure where this particular package came from, but this wood was used as pallet material for shipping. Upon turning, it looked a little like palm with the deep grain features. However, I've seen black and red palm and the grain is a lot bigger/deeper on those woods. Anyone have any clue what this could be?
http://i768.Rule #2/albums/xx322/cao5599/IMAG0569.jpg


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jul 17, 2013)

It's cool!

Is that a tube yelper?

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/Tubes_zpse42af6dd.jpg


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Pallet material? Mahogany? Or even Beech?


----------



## timber ghost (Jul 17, 2013)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> It's cool!
> 
> Is that a tube yelper?
> 
> http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/Tubes_zpse42af6dd.jpg



Yeah, that's an old tube I made a year ago. I've got some mahogany but nothing that looks like this


----------



## phinds (Jul 17, 2013)

timber ghost said:


> I was given a piece of wood from my neighbor who orders lots of parts from other countries. I'm not sure where this particular package came from, but this wood was used as pallet material for shipping. Upon turning, it looked a little like palm with the deep grain features. However, I've seen black and red palm and the grain is a lot bigger/deeper on those woods. Anyone have any clue what this could be?



Almost certainly palm / coconut, but I'm unsure which kind (there are many). I agree it doesn't look much like "normal" red or black, but I still think it some kind.


----------

